# معاني بعض الأسماء المسيحية



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*معاني بعض الأسماء المسيحية

ابانوب ابو الذهب
ابرام الاب المكرم
ابراهيم اب الجمهور
ابشالوم ابى السلام
ابيجايل ابو القوة
اثانسيوس خالد
احشويرش رئيس الحكام
اخاب اخو الاب
اخنوخ مكرس
اخى توفال اخو الجهل
ادم دم
ادورد حارس غنى
ارسانيوس مكتمل الرجولة
ارشى لاؤس رئيس الشعب
ارميا الرب يؤسس
اسامة من اسماء الاسد
استفانوس اكليل استفان
استير سيدة صغيرة
اسحق يضحك
اسرائيل الله يصارع
اشعياء الرب يخلص
اغابى محبة
اغابيوس محبوب
اغسطينوس محترم
اكليمندس رفيق
الاسكندر حامى البشر
الفونس شهير
اليزبيث ليزا الله اقسم
اليس نبيله
اليشع الله خلاص
اليصابات الله قسم
اليعازر الله عون
انجى ملاك
انجيلا رسول الرب
انجيلوس ملاك
اندروس رجل الحق
انطونيوس عوض
اوجنيه جليله
اوريا يهوه نورى
اولجا قديسة
اونش رجل
ايرينى سلام شيرى
ايزابيل غير معظم
ايسيذورس هبة من ايزيس
ايليا الهى يهوه
ايمن مبارك
ايهاب جلد
ايوب الراجع الى الله
باترك المشرف على القوم
باخوم نسر
باربارا اجنبية
بارباس ابن الاب
باسل من اسماء الاسد
باسليوس ملكى
بربارا غريبة
برسوم ابن الصوم
برنابا ابن الوعظ
برناديت دبه قوية
بسطوروس صليب
بطرس صخرة بيتر بييربترو
بفنوتيوس تابع لله
بلعام المبتلع
بنايمن ابن اليمين
بوعز ذو عزة
بولس الصغير بولابافلى
بيستفروس الصليب
بيسنتى اساس
بيلاطس محامى
تريزا 13بالفرنسية
توما توام
تيموثاوس عابد الله
ثامار نخله
ثاوفيلس صديق الله
جاكلين مؤنث يعقوب
جانيت حنونة
جدعون قاطع بشدة
جرجس فلاح
جورجيت فلاحة صغيرة
جيهان العالم
حاتم حاكم
حجى مولود فى عيد
حزقيا الرب قوة
حزقيال الله يقوة
حسام سيف
حنانيا حنان الله حنةحنان
حواء ام لكل حى
داليا كرمة عنب
دانيال الله قضى
داود محبوب
ديانا اله الصيد الحقيقة
ديسقورس رب الجنود
ديمتريوس اسم اله الزراعة
دينه دينونة
راحاب متسع
راحيل شاه
راعوث جميله
رافائيل الله الشافى
رامى اسم كوكب سمكة بلطى بالقبطى مرتفع بالعبرى
راندا شجر طيب الريحة
رانيا دائمة النظر
راوبين هوذا ابن الله
رشا غزالة صغيرة
رعوئيل صديق الله
روجينا ملكة
ريم غزال صغير ابيض
ريموند نورالعالم ريمون
ريهام مطر قليل صغير
زبدى هبة الله
زكريا الرب يذكر
سارة اميرة
سالى مشتق من سارة
ساندرا حامية البشر
سفيرة جميله
سلفيا زهرة نادرة
سليمان رجل السلام
سمعان سامع
سهى كوكب خفى
سوريال الرب صخرتى
سوسنة سوسنة سوزان
سيرافيم الناريون
سيلا المسؤل
سيمون سامع
شاروبيم صورة الله
شاول سئل من الله
شمشون شمس
شمعون سماع
شنودة ابن الله
صموئيل اسم الله
صوفيا حكمة
طابيثا غزالة
طارق اتى فى الليل
طوبيا الله طيب
عيسو مشعر
غادة امراة ناعمة
غبريال رجل الله
غرغوريوس ساهر
فرعون البيت الكبير
فلوباتير محب لابيه
فنوئيل وجه الله
فيرونيا اسم الفتاة التى مسحت وجه المسيح
فيفيان نشيطة
فيكتور المنتصر
فيلبس محب للخيل
فيلمون محب
قاين حداد
كاترين نقية
كارولين انسانة
كرستين مسيحية
كرياكوس يوم الرب
كلير واضحة كلارا
كيرلس عزير
كيرية سيدة
لابان ابيض
لعازر من يعينه الله
لوقا منير
لويس محارب
ليئه بقرة وحشية
ليندا ابنة الاسد
مارتينا المحاربة
مارجرجيتريتا لؤلؤة
ماريان ابنه مريم
مارينا جوهرة
متى عطية الله تادرسمتاؤس
مرثا ربه
مرقس مطرقة
مريم متمردة مارىمادونامريامماريا
مكاريوس طوباوى
مكسيموس الاعظم
منسى من ينسى
مورا ثمرة البرية
موريس المغربى
موسى الماء والشجر
مونيكا فريدة
مى عين البقرة
ميخا من مثل
ميخائيل من مثل الله مايكلميشيلميصائيل
ميرا سلام
ميرنا محبوبة
مينا امين
ناثان الله قد اعطى
ناحوم عزاء الله
ناردين اسم الطيب الذى سكب على المسيح
نانسى حنان
نسرين ورد ابيض قوى الرائحة
نعمان نعيم
نعمة مسر
نفر جميل
نوح راحة
نيقولاس المنتصر على الشعب نيقديموس
هابيل نسمة
هارون موطن القوة
هوشع الخلاص
يسطس عادل
يسى رجل
يشوع يهوة خلص
يعقوب يعقب
يهوذا حمد
يوئيل يهوه هو الله
يوحنا يهوة حنان
حنا يحنس
جون يؤانس
يوسف يزيد جوزيفيوساب
يوكابد يهوة مجد
يونا يهوة حنون
يونان حمامة​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع لذيذ اوي يا قمر

تسلم ايدك


----------



## govany shenoda (2 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع حلو اوي
بس عوزه اعرف جوفاني يعني ايه
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع لذيذ اوي يا قمر
> 
> تسلم ايدك



*مرررررررسي للمرور يا حلوة  
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> موضوع حلو اوي
> بس عوزه اعرف جوفاني يعني ايه
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


*
اهلا يا قمر 
انا اللي قدرت اعرفه انه اسم "جيوفاني" أي يوحنا تيمنا بالمعمدان

سلام و نعمة  ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*دورت ع اسمين مش لاقيتهم
ميرسي ليكي روز
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *دورت ع اسمين مش لاقيتهم
> ميرسي ليكي روز
> وربنا يباركك​*



*مرسي مايكل لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## النهيسى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*رائع رائع رائع

شكرا جدا

الرب يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*
*مش هلاقي برضه معني لاسمي هههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *رائع رائع رائع
> 
> شكرا جدا
> 
> الرب يفرح قلبك*​



*شكرااااا اخي الغالي 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *مش هلاقي برضه معني لاسمي هههههههه*​



*هههههههه 
خلاص المرة الجاية 
نورتي روكا ​*


----------



## govany shenoda (2 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اهلا يا قمر *
> *انا اللي قدرت اعرفه انه اسم "جيوفاني" أي يوحنا تيمنا بالمعمدان*​
> 
> *سلام و نعمة  *​


 ميرسي يا قمر اصلي دورت عليها علي النت وجاتلي الاجابه ديه
بس في ناس كتير قالتلي غير كده
ميرسي يا قمر 
لمجهودك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر اصلي دورت عليها علي النت وجاتلي الاجابه ديه
> بس في ناس كتير قالتلي غير كده
> ميرسي يا قمر
> لمجهودك
> الرب يبارك حياتك


*
نورتي يا عسل :new8:
سلام الرب معك ​*


----------



## sarkoo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مهضوم ولذيذ زي كل مواضيعك 
بس دوريلي على معنى اسم سركيس وهو تعريب لإسم سرجيوس
يا ترى يعني إيييييييييييه


----------



## Rosetta (3 نوفمبر 2010)

sarkoo قال:


> موضوع مهضوم ولذيذ زي كل مواضيعك
> بس دوريلي على معنى اسم سركيس وهو تعريب لإسم سرجيوس
> يا ترى يعني إيييييييييييه


*
نورت يا سركسي و اللي قدرت اجيبه عن اسمك انه مار سركيس: (سركيس هو سرجيوس، قديس رفض هو وباخوس عبادة الاوثان، فأُعدما في مطلع القرن الرابع)

ربنا يحميك ​*


----------



## انريكي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> موضوع حلو اوي
> بس عوزه اعرف جوفاني يعني ايه
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...


موضوع حلو جدا

تسلم ايدك

الرب يباركك


----------



## Rosetta (3 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> موضوع حلو جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> الرب يباركك


*
مرسي انريكي لمرورك 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي اختي روزيتا موضوع رائع...

الرب يبارك عمل ايديكي...


----------



## Rosetta (4 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ميرسي اختي روزيتا موضوع رائع...
> 
> الرب يبارك عمل ايديكي...



*مرررررسي كريستيان
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## اليعازر (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*أختي روزيتا..

كنت باحثاً عن المحبة ووجدتها...

إذا اردت تغيير اسمي..ممكن تقترحي عليي اسم.


ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Rosetta (5 نوفمبر 2010)

باحث عن المحبة قال:


> *أختي روزيتا..
> 
> كنت باحثاً عن المحبة ووجدتها...
> 
> ...



*اهلا فيك اخي الغالي 
نورت الموضوع عنجد 

مش عارفة ممكن اقترح عليك اسم من الاسماء الموجودة في الموضوع و انت تختار 

اليعازر الله عون
انجيلوس ملاك
ايليا الهى يهوه
تيموثاوس عابد الله
ثاوفيلس صديق الله

بالتوفيق اخي الغالي 
سلام الرب يحميك 
​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا روز 
مع ان اسمى طلع معناه وحس 
ميرسى لك 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا بت عايزة معني لاسمي:t9:*​


----------



## اليعازر (5 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *اهلا فيك اخي الغالي
> نورت الموضوع عنجد
> 
> مش عارفة ممكن اقترح عليك اسم من الاسماء الموجودة في الموضوع و انت تختار
> ...



*فليكن اليعازر...

وبركة الاسم انك اسميته لي..

أقدم طلب في الشكاوي لتغيير الاسم أم ماذا..
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

باحث عن المحبة قال:


> *فليكن اليعازر...
> 
> وبركة الاسم انك اسميته لي..
> 
> ...


*ايوة يا فندم حضرتك بتعمل موضوع بالاسم المطلوب تغييره*​


----------



## اليعازر (5 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة يا فندم حضرتك بتعمل موضوع بالاسم المطلوب تغييره*​



*شكراً لك ، ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اليعازر قال:


> *شكراً لك ، ربنا يباركك
> *


*العفو ومبروك الاسم الجديد*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

هيييييييييه اسمى موجود هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياقمر على موضوعك
ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## +جوارجيوس+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*في الاخر اطلع فلاح ياروز يالهوي*
​


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا بت عايزة معني لاسمي:t9:*​



*يا بنت هو انا قاموس اسامي هههههههه 
بس ممكن روكا معناها صخرة 
دي اجتهاد شخصي مني يعني ما تاخديش مني :t33:​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى يا روز
> مع ان اسمى طلع معناه وحس
> ميرسى لك
> *​



*مرررررسي ديدي لمرورك 
نورتي الموضوع  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اليعازر قال:


> *فليكن اليعازر...
> 
> وبركة الاسم انك اسميته لي..
> 
> ...



*البركة فيك اخي الغالي  
مبروووووك الاسم الجديد و معناه جدا رائع ( الله عون ) 

سلام المسيح يكون معك 
و نورت من جديد​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> هيييييييييه اسمى موجود هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ياقمر على موضوعك
> ربنا يباركك
> ​



*اهلا يا قمراية 
نورتي الموضوع 

مرررررسي لمرورك الغالي​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

+جوارجيوس+ قال:


> *في الاخر اطلع فلاح ياروز يالهوي*
> ​



*هههههههههه و ماله الفلاح 
مرررسي جوارجيوس

سلام المسيح معك​*


----------

